# Tumour developing



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey guys I have a tumor developing on one of my fishes. It on my albino black widow. It is placed on the bottom part of its jaw... It kind of looks like a "hump chin".
However there is no cure for tumors (Tuberculosis) in fish as I have read. I just thought that I would inform you just incase you know of any breakthrough information that has just come through. This is a slow disease that works its way very slowly and is usually casued by poor water conditions. This may be the case as it was once in a community aquarium over a year ago and did not recieve proper care.
I was just wondering waht you guys think I should do in this situation.
was either thinking of flushing it to its death just in case disease spreads and find a replacment ... or keeping him in the tank and hope for the best....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Can you get a picture?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

sorry its not cear enough, for some reason it wouldnt take right... I'll try again later
... but you can see it on the lower part of its jaw







... whats you opinion?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

IMO fish with tumours don't seem to be affected, untill one day they are dead, the only thing that I have noticed is sometimes even once the fish is dead, another fish from the same tank gets the same thing.
I don't like to kill my fish, but if I ever was going to it would be for this kind of situation - especially with a black widow.
But I would probbably leave it, keep the water good, and see what happens.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah thats what i was thinking too Innes... I have talked to some other people as well and say that it may just be some type of natural defect. I hope this could be the case...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> IMO fish with tumours don't seem to be affected, untill one day they are dead, the only thing that I have noticed is sometimes even once the fish is dead, another fish from the same tank gets the same thing.
> I don't like to kill my fish, but if I ever was going to it would be for this kind of situation - especially with a black widow.
> But I would probbably leave it, keep the water good, and see what happens.


 Thats true


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> I have talked to some other people as well and say that it may just be some type of natural defect.
> and anyway, what could have caused this?


 Wishfull thinking, 
I dont think it is a natural defect - did you ever hear of that happening?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> Wishfull thinking,
> I dont think it is a natural defect - did you ever hear of that happening?


 well I have not experienced it yet, but heard that people believe that was the scenario at least anyways due to the fact that it survived and did not pass it on to other fish... 
... we can only hope...


----------

